# 5-16-04 Pike Pool



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I must be a profit. I put the woopen on dad again(crappiebub). And fishlicker (my dog Woody) seemed to enjoy the day. 
We hit some new spots again today and had some sucess with flatheads and a few small channel cats. I got my new personal best with flatheads at 16.9lb and a 15.6lb. It must be the new hair cut that gave me luck, but as far as flatheads go I hope this is just the beginning to a long summer of ever growing monsters.

All in all it was fun day, 17 cats boated and a few misses. Lots of laughs, and hopefully some new hots spots were found. Well dad will post pictures and I'm sure will have some remarks about being a guide. But either way, WHO IS IN THE PICTURES???


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are the Pictures of his 2 biggest flats today. Had a good time. Could have probably caught more if Fish licker dog hadn't turned into Cut Shad eating dog. Looked around and Woody was eating the cut shad from the tray!  Hope to find some channels for next weeks Tourney.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,
Lynn and I will be in Michigan fishing the US Cats tournament so make the river guys proud, we fell short on the Channels last month and lucked out on the Flatheads, we can talk pm if you need some spots........Doc


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Justcrazy & Crappiebub, glad to see you guys get in to them!!
My only question Rob is whats up with the glove??? real fish like "Eyes" have teeth & you don't see us wearing some sissy glove   sorry about that but you did deserve it. All trash talking aside...Good luck to the both of you in the tourney


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Crappiebub and Justcrazy:

Let's team up for CCT  - Looks like you guys found the flatheads - The boys and I banged the channels 5/16 - upto 11 pounds on the same pool-just a little south of you all.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish,looks like you had fun.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, congrats on your personal best.


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

A fathead holding a flathead....


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Gator... Whats up man Havent seen you since ice fishin at Buckeye. We gonna finally get out this year and fish somewhere besides ice fishing


----------



## Hillbilly Bob (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like you guys had fun and your side kick looks like he or she was enjoy him self,now Justgrazy dont wear the oldman out save his energy for the tourney and you guys have to excuse Gator he still sore about friday


----------



## Hillbilly Bob (Apr 9, 2004)

PS.Its not how many fish you catch its how good you look when your doing it


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

If you had to look good while fishing there wouldn't be a person in our family who had ever caught a fish. Specially not me with this hair cut!(but it is lucky, I might just have to shave even more off to get even luckier???)


----------

